# GT5p cheats?



## alex020869 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi,

Does anyone know of any cheats for GT5p?? Really want to have a go in the F1 car but can never play it enough to accumulate enough points. Looking forward to GT5 coming out but just fancy a shot of F1 to whet my appetite again.

Thanks

Alex


----------

